# Βραβεία Λογοτεχνικής Μετάφρασης 2016



## azimuthios (Sep 22, 2016)

*Βραχείες λίστες για τα 
Βραβεία Λογοτεχνικής Μετάφρασης 2016*


Η Ελληνοαμερικανική Ένωση, το Goethe-Institut Athen, το Instituto Cervantes de Atenas και το Ινστιτούτο της Δανίας στην Αθήνα απονέμουν τα Βραβεία Λογοτεχνικής Μετάφρασης 2016. 

Η απονομή των βραβείων θα πραγματοποιηθεί την *Παρασκευή 30 Σεπτεμβρίου 2016, στις 19:30*, στο θέατρο της Ελληνοαμερικανικής Ένωσης (Μασσαλίας 22, Κολωνάκι) με την ευκαιρία εορτασμού της Παγκόσμιας Ημέρας Μετάφρασης. 

Στο πλαίσιο της απονομής και με πρωτοβουλία του Instituto Cervantes de Atenas, ο πεζογράφος, δοκιμιογράφος και μεταφραστής Φίλιππος Δρακονταειδής θα μιλήσει για τις μεταφράσεις στα Ελληνικά των έργων του William Shakespeare και του Miguel de Cervantes με αφορμή την συμπλήρωση 400 χρόνων από τον θάνατό τους. 

Για να στηρίξουν το έργο των Ελλήνων μεταφραστών και στο πλαίσιο της αποστολής τους για προαγωγή των διαπολιτισμικών σχέσεων και ενίσχυση των πολιτιστικών ανταλλαγών σε διεθνές επίπεδο, τα ξενόγλωσσα πολιτιστικά ιδρύματα απονέμουν για μια ακόμη χρονιά τα Βραβεία Λογοτεχνικής Μετάφρασης. Τα Βραβεία Λογοτεχνικής Μετάφρασης 2016 θα απονεμηθούν σε 3 μεταφραστές της αγγλόφωνης, γερμανόφωνης και ισπανόφωνης λογοτεχνίας και αφορούν μεταφράσεις μυθιστορημάτων, διηγημάτων, ποίησης και θεατρικών έργων που εκδόθηκαν το 2015. Το βραβείο σε κάθε νικητή συνοδεύεται από χρηματικό έπαθλο.


Οι βραχείες λίστες ανά κατηγορία είναι: 

*Για το Βραβείο Μετάφρασης Αγγλόφωνης Λογοτεχνίας:*

Άγγελος Γρόλιος & Μίλτος Αρβανιτάκης, για το βιβλίο: Εργαστήριο ανατομικής του Richard Berlin (Ένεκεν)
Ιωάννα Ηλιάδη, για το βιβλίο: Οι ψαράδες του Chigozie Obioma (Μεταίχμιο) 
Παλμύρα Ισμυρίδου, για το βιβλίο: Χονολουλού και άλλα διηγήματα του 
William Somerset Maugham (Άγρα)


*Για το Βραβείο Μετάφρασης Γερμανόφωνης Λογοτεχνίας:
*
Δημήτρης Δημοκίδης, για το βιβλίο: Η δεσποινίς Έλζε του Arthur Schnitzler (Ροές) 
Αλέξανδρος Κυπριώτης, για το βιβλίο: Αν με ξεχάσεις της Nataša Dragnić (Εκδόσεις Πατάκη) 
Γιάννος Περλέγκας & Ισμήνη Θεοδωροπούλου, για το βιβλίο: Ιμμάνουελ Καντ του Thomas Bernhard (Κάπα Εκδοτική) 


*Για το Βραβείο Μετάφρασης Ισπανόφωνης Λογοτεχνίας:*

Βασιλική Κνήτου, για το βιβλίο: Στην άκρη του γκρεμού του Rafael Chirbes (Κέδρος) 
Γιάννης Σουλιώτης για το βιβλίο: Ανθολογία μεξικανικής ποίησης (Ροές) 
Κλαίτη Σωτηριάδου, για το βιβλίο: Άπαντα διηγήματα του Gabriel García Márquez (Νεφέλη) 



Παρασκευή 30 Σεπτεμβρίου 2016, 19:30



Θέατρο Ελληνοαμερικανικής Ένωσης (Μασσαλίας 22, Κολωνάκι)


----------



## SBE (Sep 22, 2016)

Σκέψη ενώ διάβαζα τη λίστα (μετακινήστε το κατά το δοκούν): αν και μεταφραστικά τα βραβεία, τα ονόματα των συγγραφέων δεν μεταφράζονται, και μάλιστα έχουμε και _Ιμμάνουελ Καντ του Thomas Bernhard _.


----------



## Palavra (Sep 22, 2016)

Είναι για να μην τσακώνονται οι μεταφραστές για τη μεταγραφή


----------



## azimuthios (Sep 30, 2016)

Θερμά συγχαρητήρια σε όλους όσους έφτασαν στη βραχεία λίστα και φυσικά στους αποψινούς βραβευθέντες! 

Στην αποψινή εκδήλωση βραβεύθηκαν: 

Για το Βραβείο Μετάφρασης Αγγλόφωνης Λογοτεχνίας:

Άγγελος Γρόλιος & Μίλτος Αρβανιτάκης, για το βιβλίο: _Εργαστήριο ανατομικής_ του Richard Berlin (Ένεκεν)


Για το Βραβείο Μετάφρασης Γερμανόφωνης Λογοτεχνίας:

Δημήτρης Δημοκίδης, για το βιβλίο: _Η δεσποινίς Έλζε_ του Arthur Schnitzler (Ροές) 


Για το Βραβείο Μετάφρασης Ισπανόφωνης Λογοτεχνίας:

Κλαίτη Σωτηριάδου, για το βιβλίο: _Άπαντα διηγήματα_ του Gabriel García Márquez (Νεφέλη) 


Για το βραβείο Ισπανόφωνης λογοτεχνίας διαβάστηκαν 21 βιβλία. 

Για το βραβείο Γερμανόφωνης λογοτεχνίας διαβάστηκαν 23 βιβλία. 

Για το βραβείο Αγγλόφωνης λογοτεχνίας διαβάστηκαν πάνω από 100 βιβλία. 

Έχοντας την τιμή να συμμετάσχω στην επιτροπή, μπορώ να πω ότι το _Εργαστήριο Ανατομικής_ πέρα από όλες τις άλλες αρετές κατάφερε να αποδώσει εξαιρετικά την ατμόσφαιρα και τη συγκίνηση των πρωτότυπων στίχων. 
Ωστόσο, παρότι είχαμε να επιλέξουμε μόνο 3, διαβάσαμε όλοι μας πολλά καλά βιβλία και άλλα λιγότερο καλά. Κάποιες μεταφράσεις είχαν γίνει και από μέλη αυτού εδώ του φόρουμ. 

Καλή ανάγνωση σε όλους κι ελπίζω του χρόνου να έχουμε να επιλέξουμε όλες οι επιτροπές ανάμεσα από 200 βιβλία!


----------



## nickel (Oct 1, 2016)

Καλημέρα. Χωρίς να ξέρω τίποτα για τη γενικότερη και ειδικότερη κίνηση της πρόσφατης αγγλόφωνης λογοτεχνίας, θεωρώ πως υπάρχει κάτι από δίκοπο μαχαίρι στην ανάδειξη και βράβευση του συγκεκριμένου έργου. Στον αγγλόφωνο κόσμο ο ψυχίατρος Μπέρλιν και η δουλειά του είναι σχεδόν άγνωστα. Και αμετάφραστα. Οι μοναδικές πληροφορίες που βρήκα είναι σε προσωπικές του ιστοσελίδες, ειδικότερα εδώ:

A selection of poems from my first book “How JFK Killed My Father” have been translated into Greek by Miltos Arvanitakis, a film maker and radiologist who lives and practices in Thessaloniki.
HERE is the cover of the translation from “Anatomy Laboratory.
http://www.richardmberlin.com/

Από τη μια, λοιπόν, θα έπρεπε να χαιρόμαστε που ένα έργο που έξω θα θεωρούνταν παρεΐστική υπόθεση καταφέρνει στην Ελλάδα να βρίσκει ευρύτερη αναγνώριση και να βραβεύεται. Από την άλλη, αναρωτιέται κανείς: Δεν έχει η αγγλόφωνη λογοτεχνία και η εδώ μετάφρασή της να παρουσιάσει κάτι πιο, πώς να το πω, «ευρείας αναγνώρισης»; Ποια ήταν για παράδειγμα η τύχη στην Ελλάδα των άλλων βιβλίων που βραβεύτηκαν έξω, με τα Man Booker και τα άλλα πολυδιαφημισμένα βραβεία;

Νοσηρή περιέργεια, γιατί ούτε στα αγγλικά δεν προλαβαίνω να τα διαβάσω...


----------



## azimuthios (Oct 1, 2016)

Δεν μπορώ να αναλύσω εδώ το ακριβές σκεπτικό της επιτροπής, αλλά η σύντομη απάντηση στην τελευταία σου ερώτηση είναι: δυστυχώς τα πολυδιαφημισμένα και καλά βιβλία έτυχαν μέτριας ή ανέμπνευστης ή πρόχειρης μετάφρασης, χωρίς ωραίες λύσεις και φυσικότητα. Εξαίρεση οι Ψαράδες της Ηλιάδη και μερικά άλλα που όμως δεν πληρούσαν λοιπά κριτήρια της επιτροπής.


----------



## nickel (Oct 1, 2016)

Σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ για την ενημέρωση.


----------



## sarant (Oct 2, 2016)

Από την άλλη μεριά, άλλες χρονιές που ήξερα τα κρινόμενα έργα αναρωτιόμουν αν βραβεύεται το πρωτότυπο ή η μετάφραση.


----------

